# Masterbuilt wont Smoke



## smokeyjo (Feb 24, 2014)

I purchased a model 20070712 Electric Smoker from Masterbuilt through QVC.....By the manual, I turned it on to season it, and soaked the wood chips for 30 minutes........The manual said to season it for 3 hours at medium heat (250 degrees) and for the last 45 minutes install the smoke tray.......it did not smoke.

I called Masterbuit and told them what happened....and told them that the back of the woodchip pan was about 1/8 of an inch above the heating element, and the front was almost a half an inch above.......They told me to use dry wood chips and to bend the heating element up to bee closer to the woodchip pan.But they said to not have it touching

I seems like these tolerances should be set close at the factory, and I am nervous about bending this element on a new unit.....Anybody have the same issues


----------



## sb59 (Feb 24, 2014)

I believe that is an analog smoker? If I'm right pull the bottom rack and put the chip pan right on top of the element and don't soak the chips. I also get better smoke at lower temps with dry sawdust. I would not bend the element. I also would not listen to Masterbuilt, I don't think they ever used their own smokers. Just overpriced hot plates in over priced file cabinets!


----------

